# airblaster



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

crazyface said:


> i was thinking about getting a ninja suit



hahahaha:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

you just missed out on a good deal on ninja masks on whiskey militia lol woulda complimented your ninja suit quite well should you decide to get it


----------

